
Tis’ Death to Counterfeit: New England Counterfeiters in NY - lermontov
https://newyorkhistoryblog.org/2018/04/30/18th-century-warning-tis-death-to-counterfeit/
======
lovich
The jurisdictional dispute was interesting to read about. I knew there were
issues with agreeing exactly where borders lay in the past or people not
realizing they had crossed the border. I was unaware of any instances where
states outright declared they we're enforcing their laws in other states
territories.

I would be interested in reading other examples of such debates if you
happened to know of any

~~~
linksnapzz
This actually happened in te 19thh century:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toledo_War](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toledo_War)

TL;DR, Michigan and Ohio almost fought over who got the city of Toledo.

~~~
lovich
That's fascinating. I can't even imagine what the federal government's
response to an event like this would be nowadays. Arresting the governors?
Deploying the us army against the state militias?

